

Ask HN: Will webfonts ever be good enough? - eliot_sykes

How do we get webfonts to have all the benefits of system installed fonts with none of the downsides?
======
samcasas
one thing you should wonder, do you think is good enough to leave a image to
represent a heading? you might think, oh cool that look nice, but remember it
affects SEO, there is another solutions for this workaround (cufon) but is not
as flexible as webfonts, i think that webfonts will never replace a system
font, but the web designers need to get a fallback, a reliable fallback.

Answering your question, i think is not possible to get the benefits from a
webfont, but one possible solution for your problem related to the downsides
is to ask the visitor to install the font required, but it would be not
practical.

~~~
workhere-io
_do you think is good enough to leave a image to represent a heading? you
might think, oh cool that look nice, but remember it affects SEO_

Having an image for a logo often consumes less bandwidth than a web font
(because there's a lot of CSS and a font file involved with a web font). SEO
shouldn't be a problem if you use the "alt" attribute in the image tag.

